# Who here likes lapfox?



## Tyranny (Mar 27, 2013)

And I don't just mean the awesome music, that to though, but ALL of renard's alias's. The majority of the songs on my MP3 are lapfox, this is what got me into the furry fandom in the first place, I discovered one of the songs on tumblr, slowly got around to listening to more and more songs. Still haven't got to listen to them all of course, but my favorites so far are, in no order, spacedragonstyle raggamissile, especially the VS. mayhem remix, dracula, the TQBF hell dive remix, the sound, what you do, the emoticon remix of end of days, coward killing time TQBF remix, doctor Q, year of the bad dragon, diurnal, raatid fiah, ridorii, believe in UR butt, I'm sure I'm forgetting some. Now with the alias's, my favorites are Renard, Darius, Jackal, and Aurastys, in that order. And sorry if this is in the wrong section of something, but if everythings alright, feel free to discuss EVERYTHING to do with lapfox, songs, alias's, anything even headcanons of them, I certainly made quite a few of those.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 27, 2013)

I really like the Mayhem and Kitcaliber alias's.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't listen to his nonsense.


----------



## Tyranny (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, yes I completly forgot to mention mayhem! Also one of my favorites!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 27, 2013)

His "music" makes me wanna kill puppies.


----------



## Percy (Mar 27, 2013)

Meh, I have no opinion of it.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 27, 2013)

I got 10 GB of it for free. It's ok. I'll listen to it when I want to listen to that particular niche of music.


----------



## Khopesh (Mar 27, 2013)

I like it. Prefer Bandetto, Kitcaliber, Mayhem, QBF, and FIAB.


----------



## triage (Mar 27, 2013)

everything starts to sound the same after the 5th song


----------



## Joey (Mar 28, 2013)

The last time we talked about this, I thought everyone was just hating on electronic music, and that sucked because I've been writing electronic music since I was a kid.
But I think everyone was hating on _his_ type of electronic music.

And honestly, I think I hate it too.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 28, 2013)

I choose to listen to music NOT made by furries.


----------



## Fox_720B (Mar 28, 2013)

I like a few songs here and there. I went through about half his discography looking for stuff I might like, but realized that the "good" regard songs are kind of few and far between. That said, I like Mayhem, Kitsune and the Queenstons the best.


----------



## mojisu (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;BlN6gXqZKbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlN6gXqZKbM[/video]
Fuck listening to what's popular.
Listen to what's good.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 28, 2013)

There's good electronic music, and then there's bad electronic music. In my opinion this "lapfox" is the latter.


----------



## Teal (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't like it, I only have it because it was free.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2013)

He's not a musical genius, of course. I think we're all in agreement about that. But you can't deny he's released some pretty good shit before. People usually focus on Renard, his main alias, but in my opinion that's his worst.

Plus, sometimes you're just in the mood for some good old fashioned plebcore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 28, 2013)

What Saliva said.
Besides, most of his releases are _free_. If someone gives you a free toast, and it isn't the right crispyness for you, do you hate it? 
That said, I have most of his free releases to a point. (I think it was 2011 or something) And some of the songs are good. Not all of them. The bad songs outnumber the good songs greatly, but then again that is my opinion and everyone has their own. There is no reason to smash someone for liking certain music.
My fave alias' are Aurastys for the few good ambient tracks, incl "Whatever pleases the steel" and "Anatomy"
Mayhem for some pretty happy electro.
The rest I don't really fancy. Some of the new alias' make some decent songs but I can't be arsed to follow them. It feels he makes a new alias per album nowadays.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 28, 2013)

There's no reason to have that many aliases.  It seems a little ridiculous and screams attention whore. "Hey I'm 10 people in, love me!!"


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> There's no reason to have that many aliases.  It seems a little ridiculous and screams attention whore. "Hey I'm 10 people in, love me!!"


It's just a way to split up the genres. That way it's very easy to avoid genres you dislike and you can follow all his alias's that play genres that you do like.

Having more than 1 alias doesn't bring him any more attention. Everyone knows they're just different genres, so I fail to see how it's "attention whoring".


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2013)

There was one song that I liked from Renard, which was the "John Freeman" song. When he did another version of it, it was like listening to the sound of puppies rolling down the stairs and being mowed to death by a lawnmower, with the rider shouting an Islamic call to prayer.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 28, 2013)

Listened to a few, i love electronic music but it wasnt for me.


----------



## Tyranny (Mar 28, 2013)

I wasn't into any music at all, only themes from films and games mostly assosiated with a certain character, like ridley's theme from metroid, or a theme from godzilla. Which is one of the main reasons I love lapfox, it got me into music because of all the alias's. To me, mainstream music has no meaning or point, at least an interesting one, except if has to do with a character of something. I guessed a taylor swift song by the lyrics being about a breakup. Same reason I cant sit through most non sci-fi/fantasy movies just with people, unless it's action or comedy or something, there are exceptions however. In order for a song to peak my interest it has to be assosiated with something like that, a character, like some dramatic war theme like the imperial march from star wars.


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 28, 2013)

I like a few songs here and there. And he doesn't act like an attention whoring dick(a lot of is fans do though), and most of his songs aren't earbleedingly awful, so I guess he is alright.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm a music fur and I haven't heard any of Renard's songs before? I can see that most people hold a negative opinion, it can't be that bad surely.....


----------



## Tyranny (Mar 28, 2013)

Try it for yourself, I would say try the songs I listed and then listen to his others.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> There's no reason to have that many aliases.  It seems a little ridiculous and screams attention whore. "Hey I'm 10 people in, love me!!"



Why are you getting so analfisted about this?

I'm cool with people not liking him, but some people just love to nitpick every single thing about him for the most insignificant reasons.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay.

I like electronic music; it's not my fave type of music, I do like it, but I'm a metalhead first and foremost. I can and do appreciate a few of Renard's songs, one or two I actually faved on YT once, but for the most part... no, at all. And a lot of his rabid fans I inherently dislike. I also think he's actually _extremely_ overrated by the furry fandom, as if he's the only "furry musician" that they will ever give a shit about as the reality is that a lot of musicians on FA go unnoticed. That's my view. If you like him, hey, that's cool, carry on, I won't say anything more about Renard. I'm the only person I know who likes Dying Fetus, so what can I say?

That will be all.


----------



## Ralko (Mar 28, 2013)

I actualy realy like his music. I listen to it all the time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Ralko said:


> I actualy realy like his music. I listen to it all the time.




DÌ…Í­ÍÌ¨Í•Ì±Ì³Í‰Í…Ì¬IÌ†Ì¾ÍŒÍ›ÌŠÍ‘ÌŠÌ‡Í Í ÍšÍ‡Ì¤Ì±Ì˜EÍ¨ÌŒÌ’Í§ÌÍ£Í›Ì…ÌÌ¸ÍÌ©Ì Ì©Í“Í™Ì—Ì»Ì« 


I mean, to each their own! *:ï½¥ï¾Ÿâœ§)))~ ãƒ½(^u^)ï¾‰


----------



## Demensa (Mar 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm the only person I know who likes Dying Fetus



I like Dying Fetus.

Anyways, about Lapfoxtrax/Renard...
I've listened to a few tracks, but none of his releases in full. I liked some of it, not enough to get me excited enough to want to go out and download his music right now.  Maybe someday though...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2013)

Ken Ashcorp is better.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 28, 2013)

Renard's music feeds me endless happiness + energy


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Ken Ashcorp is better.


That is subjective. However, I agree. Even though Ashcorp tends to be quite an asshole from time to time.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm more into the progressive trance sort of genre, and I've not really liked any of his alias his stuff so far. Some of it is decent, some of it is literally just noise


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Mar 29, 2013)

I like the music, Not because it's "furry music" just cause i like the happy vibes it has (a friend of mine got me into the music btw XD) , it's quite the mood lifter for me , i love the art that goes with it, makes me all....frigging ...jealous :O 

i also have about nearly a gig of music of his on my tablet just for chilling to, i mean yeah it's no SUPERMASTERPIECEOMGOMGOMG but if it's positive for me then...yeah i'll say it's nice and good for me here.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 29, 2013)

I like some of his chiptune songs,
but I haven't really looked into it any further than that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why are you getting so analfisted about this?
> 
> I'm cool with people not liking him, but some people just love to nitpick every single thing about him for the most insignificant reasons.


Because he's awful at music.
Himself as a person I'm sure is nice and whatnot. I just can't stand a single thing about his music because it's dreadful  and gives other electronic musicians a bad name.  Also the fact he feels it's necessary to have 20 different alias for his different styles of music.  No one does that unless they are involved with other people when not solo.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Mar 29, 2013)

A friend made me listen to Wanderlust and I think its okay. He gave me the whole album to listen to. Its the kind of thing that takes a lot of patience to listen to, which I kind of don't take to when it comes to finding good music. Usually you'll know its good when you're doing something and it just grabs your attention. A lot of it, like someone said above, is just mostly noise. I like Homestuck's music better as far as chiptunes and electronica is concerned.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I just can't stand a single thing about his music because it's dreadful  and gives other electronic musicians a bad name.


You need to remember that everybody's musical taste is different, and that saying he music is "dreadful" is just an opinion. 

I'm in with the musician crowd because I am one myself (though I do rock/metal, not electronic) and I know some very talented musicians. Most of the ones that I talk to tend to like Lapfox because, even if they don't really like his music, they are still able to find an appreciation for what he does. Saying that he gives other electronic musicians a bad name is pretty far from the truth.


----------



## powderhound (Mar 29, 2013)

I like some of his stuff. I need like 8 hours of music to listen to while skiing. His stuffs easy to get and while some people think its a little annoying and chiptuney I find its happy, uplifting and fits pretty well for the rhythm of what I'm doing. Is there better more refined stuff out there? Of course. But for what it is I like it. Plus his GF's album cover art is pretty interesting. A lot of the little Tahoe ski companies will let you supply a custom graphic at no charge for the entire topsheet now. I've given some thought to commissioning one since all their stuff looks like it was drawn by an 8 year old clown on acid.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because he's awful at music.
> Himself as a person I'm sure is nice and whatnot. I just can't stand a single thing about his music because it's dreadful  and gives other electronic musicians a bad name.  Also the fact he feels it's necessary to have 20 different alias for his different styles of music.  No one does that unless they are involved with other people when not solo.



One thing that worries me is that a furfag electronic musician is going to rise up and actually be very damn good, but people are gonna be like "OEMG IZ DIS RENARDS NEW ALIASS HE SO GUD"


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> some of it is literally just noise



I _wish_. I don't think I remember Dave ever experimenting with noise.



d.batty said:


> No one does that unless they are involved with other people when not solo.



You talking shit about Sasu Ripatti?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I _wish_. I don't think I remember Dave ever experimenting with noise.



I was listening to "noise" music some weeks ago.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> One thing that worries me is that a furfag electronic musician is going to rise up and actually be very damn good, but people are gonna be like "OEMG IZ DIS RENARDS NEW ALIASS HE SO GUD"


I dunno, popularity seems to be a Thing that people just Do. It'd be nice if every good artist and musician all got equal attention from everyone but I don't think that'll ever realistically happen Because That's Just Not How People Work.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 29, 2013)

I went and listened to it more because this thread made me curious,
and a lot of it is just... random. It kind of reminds me of a song equivalent of a Youtube poop. Something that might have a bit of a beat going for it, but then he just decides to slam his fingers on all of the buttons that make sounds.

There are a few decent things, like Space Dog Escape Pod, which is pretty good.
But overall, not my thing.



TigerBeacon said:


> I like  Homestuck's music better as far as chiptunes and electronica is  concerned.


Homestuck's music is pretty good, to begin with.
Even if you don't like the comic, itself, you gotta respect the music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 30, 2013)

Quick Brown Fox too OP.


----------



## Xiz (Mar 30, 2013)

All music is noise. Just depends what type of noise you enjoy listening to. 

And I like Lapfox in waves. Just here and there.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 30, 2013)

They're a bit hit and miss with me. If I find a song I like I toss it in my playlist, but it's not like I listen exclusively to any one genre and definitely not only furry artists. I like diversity in my music. Certainly not my favorite though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because he's awful at music.
> Himself as a person I'm sure is nice and whatnot. I just can't stand a single thing about his music because it's dreadful  and gives other electronic musicians a bad name.  Also the fact he feels it's necessary to have 20 different alias for his different styles of music.  No one does that unless they are involved with other people when not solo.


Again, he does a lot of different genres. Aliases are a way of letting people know what kind of music they'll be getting in the release. There is no other reason for them
And musical tastes are tastes. There are no good or bad artists. Just opinions


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 30, 2013)

I find the aliases to be a pretty interesting concept. I don't see a problem. Like...at all. Besides, it gives him some funky characters which are likable in their own way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 31, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Again, he does a lot of different genres. Aliases are a way of letting people know what kind of music they'll be getting in the release. There is no other reason for them
> And musical tastes are tastes. There are no good or bad artists. Just opinions


Heheh, yeah his fans and himself like to think that. Most of his shit is a sub genre of a sub genre.  I guess you would have to of been in the electronic scene as long as I have been to understand and notice any significant  differrences like I do.  I avoid any furry related "original electronic tracks"like the plague because it's always a rip off or a copy of something that's already been done dozens of times over.  

If you don't like that opinion your just an unknowlagable young adult or an ignorant jackass.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 31, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Heheh, yeah his fans and himself like to think that. Most of his shit is a sub genre of a sub genre.  I guess you would have to of been in the electronic scene as long as I have been to understand and notice any significant  differrences like I do.  I avoid any furry related "original electronic tracks"like the plague because it's always a rip off or a copy of something that's already been done dozens of times over.
> 
> If you don't like that opinion your just an unknowlagable young adult or an ignorant jackass.


Ahem, you should really take his aliases out of your behind.
 "Stuff that has been done before"  err, you could say that about everything.
Also wtf is furry music? Renard's songs ain't got pretty much anything to do with furdom. Only his album covers.

"Subgenre of a subgenre" base me this opinion. 
They all fall under Electronics, a main genre, and the aliases spread from there. Dubstep, Drum & Bass, Raggacore, EDM, Ambient, speedcore...etc
If a single name would make all of this, it'd be confusing.

And boy, I know my genres pretty damn well. They are subgenres, but then again, EVERYTHING IS. The more precise you go, the more subgenry it will be. It's rather silly to go complain about something being a subgenre.

And sir, the amount of typos and misspelling makes you look like the unknowing young lad. The last paragraph is a very desperate attempt to make people listen to your point seriously


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 31, 2013)

Where are my typos and misspellings that you speak of? Even if there are any that's not my
fucking point.  Anything your calling me out on is moot.  Maybe when you have more experience like I do, you might have some judgement to lean on, but you don't.  So fuck off


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 31, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Anything _your_ calling me out on is moot


:/

I can't lie, there was that one Mayhem track I liked... uh, I can't even remember the name of it though


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 31, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Also wtf is furry music?


Gabberstag comes to mind.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Heheh, yeah his fans and himself like to think that. Most of his shit is a sub genre of a sub genre.  I guess you would have to of been in the electronic scene as long as I have been to understand and notice any significant  differrences like I do.  I avoid any furry related "original electronic tracks"like the plague because it's always a rip off or a copy of something that's already been done dozens of times over.
> 
> If you don't like that opinion your just an unknowlagable young adult or an ignorant jackass.



Oh, that's nice. Yeah. People just aren't allowed to like what they want, right? Lest they get the the d.batty brand of stupidity, ignorance, or being born yesterday, right? Cause you know, you have some cosmic authority on this..._right_? 

If you don't like him, no one wants to force you to. And even if you just bad mouth his music, no one would be offended by it. I get SICK of people denouncing other's intelligence based on the harmless shit they like... That's like when people think I'm a lesser organism because I enjoy some local CoD from time to time. They're idiots.

Dislike him all you want, but the pretentious drivel and putting your opinion on a pedestal.

And DAMN, *you* wanna talk about moot points? 

"Maybe when you have more experience like I do, you might have some judgement to lean on, but you don't. So fuck off"

What in the motherFUCK is that!?!^


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 31, 2013)

And to make it more clear, I dislike the majority if not almost all (esp. furry made) electronic music because they are rather repetitive and boring. And god forbid, Renard and Lapfox both fall into this category because there is no progression or enough structure in their songs. It's heavy metal and their extreme sub-genres (black metal and doom metal especially) that get me pumped.

Listening to electronic music puts me into a dull doze like a downs kid on the back of a special ed bus.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 31, 2013)

honestly if you're going to be offended about musicians sabotaging the human race's ability to enjoy good music by being popular, you should probably start with Bieber.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 31, 2013)

Popular doesn't always mean good. See: One Direction

Yep, they suck too and my little (16) brother loves them.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 31, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Popular doesn't always mean good. See: One Direction
> 
> Yep, they suck too and my little (16) brother loves them.



Not just "doesn't always."  To me it seems like popular _usually _doesn't mean good in terms of today's music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

Daft Punk is pretty popular. Q^Q


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Daft Punk is pretty popular. Q^Q


exactly...


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 31, 2013)

Radiohead is pretty damn popular, thank you very much.

e: So was No Doubt's Tragic Kingdom, excellent ska album.

ee: stevie wonder, portishead, beck (scientology!), Foo Fighters, beatles, led zepplin etc etc etc

eee: lapfox is p. good in terms of today's music


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 31, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Is it bad that I'm a music fur and I haven't heard any of Renard's songs before? I can see that most people hold a negative opinion, it can't be that bad surely.....



His music only appeals to a certain taste. If you like that taste, he's fantastic. If you don't, his music is just mindless noise.


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 31, 2013)

Glaice said:


> And to make it more clear, I dislike the majority if not almost all (esp. furry made) electronic music because they are rather repetitive and boring. And god forbid, Renard and Lapfox both fall into this category because there is no progression or enough structure in their songs. It's heavy metal and their extreme sub-genres (black metal and doom metal especially) that get me pumped.
> 
> Listening to electronic music puts me into a dull doze like a downs kid on the back of a special ed bus.



> Dull and repetitive
_See Metalcore_


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 31, 2013)

pukedshark said:


> His music only appeals to a certain taste. If you like that taste, he's fantastic. If you don't, his music is just mindless noise.


True, it's the same with all of the creative arts


pukedshark said:


> > Dull and repetitive
> _See Metalcore_


Can you please not double post? You can use the multiquote function to reply to multiple people in one post.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2013)

pukedshark said:


> > Dull and repetitive
> _See Metalcore_



>Implying *core counts as metal


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 31, 2013)

Raptros said:


> True, it's the same with all of the creative arts
> 
> Can you please not double post? You can use the multiquote function to reply to multiple people in one post.



Yeah, sorry, relatively new around here, still figuring out how stuff works. Thanks!



Gibby said:


> >Implying *core counts as metal


You aren't missing out on anything. It's overly distorted one powerchord chugging to a kick drum with a snare and screaming.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> >Implying *core counts as metal


Certain types of core do fall into the metal category though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2013)

pukedshark said:


> You aren't missing out on anything. It's overly distorted one powerchord chugging to a kick drum with a snare and screaming.



yes

it is terrible

though honestly I don't mind some chugginess on occasion but when it's the selling point of a song, said song is often shite. 

It's just emo music that has changed from its fans killing themselves to killing their parents and teachers instead.



Vukasin said:


> Certain types of core do fall into the metal category though.



It's called "core" for a reason. It's something influenced by metal, not a subset of it. It's like saying Grindcore is Punk.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

Tend to find this type of argument only happens when electronic music is mentioned. :I


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's ok, while the concept is spot on, the music itself sounds a bit too artificial. If real electronic instruments were to be used, I think it would have an interesting sound to it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> real electronic instruments



Since when is there such thing as a fake electronic instrument?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Since when is there such thing as a fake electronic instrument?



 The music is all done with software. You know, with VST and DAW stuff. I'm not saying it's bad, cause he does make some pretty good stuff, but I'd love to see what he could do with physical synths, samplers, and drum machines. On another note, I'd love to see Renard use guitar and bass instruments and make an electronic metal band like Celldweller and Blue Stalhi, as we as use numerous jazz instruments for a nu jazz band like Jaga Jazzist and Jazzanova.


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 31, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> The music is all done with software. You know, with VST and DAW stuff. I'm not saying it's bad, cause he does make some pretty good stuff, but I'd love to see what he could do with physical synths, samplers, and drum machines. On another note, I'd love to see Renard use guitar and bass instruments and make an electronic metal band like Celldweller and Blue Stalhi, as we as use numerous jazz instruments for a nu jazz band like Jaga Jazzist and Jazzanova.



I think he has recorded himself playing guitar or more than one occasion, could be wrong though. I think he played guitar on BARA LOVES BLAST DOGGES, I know he sang. He's pretty insecure about his voice though, which is why the tunes it, but he actually isn't too bad of a singer.


----------



## Tyranny (Mar 31, 2013)

That's why I like What You Do, Doctor Q, and even My Robot Girlfriend, the vocals, really wish he'd do more like that.


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd have to listen to more of his music to really form an opinion. I'm with that one guy a few posts back: "Space Dog Escape Pod" is pretty catchy. And now you're caught up with 50% of my experience with Renard. Like I said: I need to listen to some more of his music before I can have an educated opinion.

can anyone recommend some of Mayhem's stuff?


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 1, 2013)

Mayhem? He Pukes Based Shark, It's Murder, Nailgun, The Sound.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 1, 2013)

pukedshark said:


> You aren't missing out on anything. It's overly distorted one powerchord chugging to a kick drum with a snare and screaming.



Thanks for accurately summing up an entire genre of music in 15 words! 


But seriously... I may not listen to much core, but playing most metalcore songs requires a lot of technical skill and there are plenty of songs out there that are very complex and intricately composed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 1, 2013)

This is about the best Kitcaliber remix out there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AfMEhrRvHw


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Since when is there such thing as a fake electronic instrument?


Lol
i just came back from an awesome party and reading that made my fucking night.  Bravo sir


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh, that's nice. Yeah. People just aren't allowed to like what they want, right? Lest they get the the d.batty brand of stupidity, ignorance, or being born yesterday, right? Cause you know, you have some cosmic authority on this..._right_?
> 
> If you don't like him, no one wants to force you to. And even if you just bad mouth his music, no one would be offended by it. I get SICK of people denouncing other's intelligence based on the harmless shit they like... That's like when people think I'm a lesser organism because I enjoy some local CoD from time to time. They're idiots.
> 
> ...


Hey, when your an actual adult you can call me out all you want, but I'm not gunna take shit from a dipshit kumquat like you.

Ive been around the block several times and been working in the electronic industry since 97', working with some of the biggest names out there today. I know what I am talking about. I'm not some dipshit kid spouting bullshit like the lot of the people here.  Maybe once you get your sorry ass off the couch and start doing something important other than playing video games you will realize what I'm talking about.  Until you can realize where I'm comming from,  shove a banana up your urethra.  

God fucking dammit I am so sick of people dropping their pants for this titwad.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hey, when your an actual adult you can call me out all you want, but I'm not gunna take shit from a dipshit kumquat like you.
> 
> Ive been around the block several times and been working in the electronic industry since 97', working with some of the biggest names out there today. I know what I am talking about. I'm not some dipshit kid spouting bullshit like the lot of the people here.  Maybe once you get your sorry ass off the couch and start doing something important other than playing video games you will realize what I'm talking about.  Until you can realize where I'm comming from,  shove a banana up your urethra.
> 
> God fucking dammit I am so sick of people dropping their pants for this titwad.


Batty you know you're only making yourself look like an idiot here with your only basis for argument being "I've done stuff in music business"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 1, 2013)

How is that?

Please tell me how im an idiot for working with some of the biggest talents in the electronic world.  I'd love to hear it, I really would.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 1, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lx96a3zmRP1qgvpt5o1_400.jpg


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> How is that?
> 
> Please tell me how im an idiot for working with some of the biggest talents in the electronic world.  I'd love to hear it, I really would.


Because in order to make points and convey ideas, you actually have to make points and convey ideas, not state how good you are at making points and conveying ideas. 

OK, so you have lots of experience in the music industry. In that case, you should be able to argue points regarding music quite effectively. So go do that instead of stating over and over how much you supposedly know and how much better you supposedly are than someone else.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hey, when your an actual adult you can call me out all you want, but I'm not gunna take shit from a dipshit kumquat like you.
> 
> Ive been around the block several times and been working in the electronic industry since 97', working with some of the biggest names out there today. I know what I am talking about. I'm not some dipshit kid spouting bullshit like the lot of the people here.  Maybe once you get your sorry ass off the couch and start doing something important other than playing video games you will realize what I'm talking about.  Until you can realize where I'm comming from,  shove a banana up your urethra.
> 
> God fucking dammit I am so sick of people dropping their pants for this titwad.



MAD. 

Please...buy one of these.
http://www.aber-publishing.co.uk/AS1000Cover_Page_1.jpg


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't _mind _lapfox, but electronica isn't really my thing.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 2, 2013)

If you guys could discuss this without throwing around insults, that would be just grand. Thanks.

Also I like Intensive Gaston Unit if that counts.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

I just wanted to swing back here and make a public apology for my ballistic attitude.  I wasn't being myself and I had no reason what so ever for being such an intolerant belligerent assclown.  I would like to personally say I'm sorry to Pachi and Sarcastic Coffeecup.  I don't know what crawled up my ass and pissed in my cereal, but I'm sorry. There is no excuse for the way I acted and I hope we can put that behind us.

Sorry to everyone, I really am.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

I can always accept and forgive a thorough sincere apology. :3


----------



## toddf-alt (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, I just got back from a little musical vacation...

I guess my newly informed opinion on Renard is that he makes some really good catchy music; but a lot of it is bland. Not horrible, but a little on the boring side for the most part. Maybe it's just a combination of personal taste, and his producing a wide range of sub-genres.
Still, quite an interesting artist.


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 5, 2013)

Are there any lapfox fanfics anywhere, if so where? Also aside from renard,darius,jackal,mayhem and aurastys I like some of his secondlife avatars, batsugun,download and xevious, she's sweet. Wish someday he'd find a niche for them in his music genres and/or more fanart of them.


----------



## NolstalgicShark (Apr 5, 2013)

I am inlove his music, They fill me with the odd feeling of excitement! 

I forgot the name of my favorite song by him though.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 6, 2013)

> I _wish_. I don't think I remember Dave ever experimenting with noise.



Funnily enough he actually has experimented with noise... he just doesnt post it on youtube since it is too much of an obscure/obnoxious (to most people) genre. And also the alias for it is a personification of sexual depravity, so not exactly SFW. I'll liink it to you if you want, if you havent discovered it already.


I'm a pretty massive fan of his work but was a bit suprised at all the hate in this thread, some reasons are fair enough however. Im originally a metalhead but since early last year I have been addicted to his music. Whenever I have tried to branch out my interest of the electronic genres (mainly into hardcore) my responce is eh at best. While some argue his music is bland, I actually feel as if a lot of electronic music is quite bland and repetitive (though could be I'm looking in the wrong areas), while Renards works are more complex with a lot more soul put into them.

I gotta say though, when I was getting into his music, listening to his stuff for more than 30 minutes at a time would have weird effects on me, and that happened to one of my friends as well. For some reason I feel as if he put some kind of aural drug in his work, because its hard to stop listening to it, I seriously need help. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> I gotta say though, when I was getting into his music, listening to his stuff for more than 30 minutes at a time would have weird effects on me, and that happened to one of my friends as well. For some reason I feel as if he put some kind of aural drug in his work, because its hard to stop listening to it, I seriously need help. SERIOUSLY.



Holy fuck. This happened to me too when I started listening to his music.

For about an entire week I was eating, breathing, and sleeping Renard and Squeedge. Shit was chaotic.


----------



## Tyranny (May 6, 2013)

Aw yes, shitsmear on bandcamp, download, not telling you to, thats the alias's name. And yeah even though renard isn't a famous musician or whatever, I still prefer his music over anything else, and I'm still finding more I really like, like roughworld, serious shit, your already dead and ridorii. And yeah because that his music is ''unconventional/exotic/experimental'' etc. of course not everyone's going to like it, but to each their own. Also I never heard of that effect his music has on some people, maybe thats why I embrace it, because I'm not into barely any other music genre.


----------



## Tyranny (May 11, 2013)

After finding out that xevious is a sergal and in turn what a sergal is, I think I'm gonna change my fursona...someday.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 11, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> Aw yes, shitsmear on bandcamp,''



Dave is a messyfur......? 



*Throws everything lapfox out a window*


----------



## Tyranny (May 11, 2013)

So I guess it's safe to say you haven't heard of his tumblr ''stretch panic?''


----------



## PapayaShark (May 11, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> So I guess it's safe to say you haven't heard of his tumblr ''stretch panic?''



Why did I look that up  ;n; 

*throws laptop out window and hides in a corner*


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the real word kid, where the great people are the most depraved.


----------



## Kazooie (May 11, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> So I guess it's safe to say you haven't heard of his tumblr ''stretch panic?''


Ahahaha, oh man that's magical. I didn't think Renard could win any more fanboy points from me, goddamn.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 12, 2013)

Should we also use this thead to discuss new releases? Like how do you all feel about his revision of our special place?


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 12, 2013)

:/ :/ :/ :/ :/:/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/


----------



## Kazooie (May 12, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> :/ :/ :/ :/ :/:/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/


ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha, so good



Grimfang999 said:


> Should we also use this thead to discuss new releases? Like how do you all feel about his revision of our special place?


The super energetic ?funky? rave stabs suddenly yanked the song from something sombre to *just gotta dance*. I find the sudden jarring change to be hilarious, but I'm not sure if it was intentional??


----------



## Tyranny (May 12, 2013)

I see I opened a pandora's box with mentioning that but anyway, yeah I mean't for this thread to be a discussion of anything from the songs, aliases themselves even his SL avatars, headcanons of them, sites etc.


----------



## Kazooie (May 12, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> I see I opened a pandora's box with mentioning that


In terms of internet reactions to weird sexual nonsense, this has been pretty tame. Just sayin'.


----------



## Tyranny (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, your right.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 12, 2013)

For massive and/or oldschool Renard fans, You will probably know what this means. Prepare your anuses.


----------



## Glitch (May 13, 2013)

I actually enjoy a lot of LapFox stuff, primarily his older work, the Queenstons, and Bandetto.  As it has been established, yeah, it's not for everyone.  

As a person he is pretty rad. Can't help but laugh at the people making dumb comments about his kinks/interests though. Honestly though, who are you to say anything or judge?  (answer: nobody)


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2013)

I really liked his older stuff, and I've been listening to it for two years now. But I think he's been downhill since Figurehead. With a few exceptions, his songs don't ever reach their potential. He leaves a great opening undeveloped, repeats the same beat too much, drowns a great song in Noise, or does something else of the like. :/


----------



## Jaseface (May 14, 2013)

I listened to 2 of his sets all I can say is he does have good song choices but he doesn't seem to wander away from the bpm of his first song its all the same speed and between the two I have listened to he tends to overuse the same beat and a good number of songs the whole thing sounded like it was a mix to open the night with not much going on with energy it just flowed at the same pace throughout the whole thing.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2013)

Glitch said:


> As a person he is pretty rad. Can't help but laugh at the people making dumb comments about his kinks/interests though. Honestly though, who are you to say anything or judge?  (answer: nobody)



Who are you to say to say that we can't. If you put your fetishes out there on the internet, I don't think you have the right to complain if people mock you c:


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Who are you to say to say that we can't. If you put your fetishes out there on the internet, I don't think you have the right to complain if people mock you c:


But then one mocks the people mocking via. citing insecurities and the cycle of the mock is complete.


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Who are you to say to say that we can't. If you put your fetishes out there on the internet, I don't think you have the right to complain if people mock you c:



Mocking someone for a kink/most anything sexual is a stupid thing to do.  He keeps his stuff separate from his main musical identity (/identities), so it's not like he's having a massive dick parade.

"Ha ha ha some people are into weird things, look at how weird they are!"  

It's basically elementary school behavior with sexual snarkiness mixed in.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2013)

Glitch said:


> Mocking someone for a kink/most anything sexual is a stupid thing to do.  He keeps his stuff separate from his main musical identity (/identities), so it's not like he's having a massive dick parade.
> 
> "Ha ha ha some people are into weird things, look at how weird they are!"
> 
> It's basically elementary school behavior with sexual snarkiness mixed in.



He has weird porn of his music aliases(of his main ones too) and its tied to his name, so he doesn't really do a god job at separating them c:


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> He has weird porn of his music aliases(of his main ones too) and its tied to his name, so he doesn't really do a god job at separating them c:



Because people totally don't draw things of his characters. :v

You still don't see him posting it all over his main site, main blogs, or Twitter accounts.  It still stands that he isn't shoving it on anyone in any way.

This fandom has some form of miserable rod shoved up it's ass, I swear. Can't have people into weird things in the fandom. :v


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 14, 2013)

Glitch when you have a fandom of a considerable size it is bound to happen. In fact that is the reason he keeps most of his weirder stuff on his respective blogs or twitters. Even with the anouncement he made a couple of months back he didnt mention shitsmear because he knewe that many would judge him because of the obvious scat fetish it portrays.

And yeah for the NSFW stuff he actually keeps it very well hidden unless you actually go out looking for it. I only found out about stretchpanic because someone pointed it out to me. The only real exception to obvious portrayal of fetish is in What you do, which is erotic disembowelment (which he has admited to enjoying gore, but not real gore, simply because animated gore can be so overdone. Being a Higurashi fan... I completely get where he is coming from)

That being said, I think you are being a bit unfair by saying peope cant tease someone for their fetishes. But there is definitely a fine grammatical line between joking about something and basically saying "Ew its gross I dont like him anymore", it is simply abuot having a sense of humour. Hell people like Renard wouldnt even care, he knows his fetishes are weird and jokes about them himself, again is just a matter of are you doing it for a laugh or are you doing it because it scares you.


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Glitch when you have a fandom of a considerable size it is bound to happen. In fact that is the reason he keeps most of his weirder stuff on his respective blogs or twitters. Even with the anouncement he made a couple of months back he didnt mention shitsmear because he knewe that many would judge him because of the obvious scat fetish it portrays.
> 
> And yeah for the NSFW stuff he actually keeps it very well hidden unless you actually go out looking for it. I only found out about stretchpanic because someone pointed it out to me. The only real exception to obvious portrayal of fetish is in What you do, which is erotic disembowelment (which he has admited to enjoying gore, but not real gore, simply because animated gore can be so overdone. Being a Higurashi fan... I completely get where he is coming from)
> 
> That being said, I think you are being a bit unfair by saying peope cant tease someone for their fetishes. But there is definitely a fine grammatical line between joking about something and basically saying "Ew its gross I dont like him anymore", it is simply abuot having a sense of humour. Hell people like Renard wouldnt even care, he knows his fetishes are weird and jokes about them himself, again is just a matter of are you doing it for a laugh or are you doing it because it scares you.



I know why he keeps things separate. It's not difficult to understand.

I am not talking about people who make jokes; I am talking about people who would stick their nose up in the air and say how disgusting someone is for being into something (aka actual shaming).  There is a fine line between making jokes and being an asshat, too, but I do have a sense of humor regarding my own kinks like anyone should.  However, that line is crossed when someone is actively made to feel like shit just because something turns their crank.


----------



## toddf-alt (May 15, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> So I guess it's safe to say you haven't heard of his tumblr ''stretch panic?''








My face hurts a little bit from making a prolonged squick-face.
I have nothing to blame for it but my morbid curiosity.

On topic, I think Renard has some potential to be a much better musician. His music is full of good ideas; But most of them are half-baked.


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> On topic, I think Renard has some potential to be a much better musician. His music is full of good ideas; But most of them are half-baked.


I'd like to see him collab with other musicians. You'd think he'd be well known enough that he wouldn't have trouble finding decent people to work with.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I'd like to see him collab with other musicians. You'd think he'd be well known enough that he wouldn't have trouble finding decent people to work with.



He will collab with close friends of his ssuch as Casey Lalonde or Futret, but he feels that if he takes up a request from another person he will have tofollow through with then all (and there a lot)

Dunno about going to find someone to collab with however, he just doesnt.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 15, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> And yeah for the NSFW stuff he actually keeps it very well hidden unless you actually go out looking for it.



Or you can just go on his wikifur page. Its listed there. 

And seriously, nobody was being overly rude. I dont hate him or think he is a bad person, I just think its a bit strange and I was just kidding with my posts. As long as he doesnt hurt anyone, he can do whatever he wants. And this is the internet ffs, there are much more serious things to worry about instead of a couple of furries thinking his fetishes are weird.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I'd like to see him collab with other musicians.



[video=youtube;C2wTpgxnaW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2wTpgxnaW4[/video]


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yo guys not sure if you have heard but Renards being attacked by some copyright nazis. http://dariusalpha.tumblr.com/post/53892021412


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 26, 2013)

I heard, I'm going apeshit as we speak. Hopefully enough people back him up and raze enough hell they'll back off...hopefully.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2013)

Seeing as that's a legal issue and he's already being addressed to by an angry owner, I doubt he's going to win/get away from this without paying.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Generic drabble. Overused and copy pasted samples from other songs/tracks. Very loud and generic music. Check out Rchetype and Wolfgun, way better. Maybe even Cosmic Gate.

I am surprised he got some copyright handed to him so late in his music career. It's so obvious, I mean come on. He had it coming.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

VengeanceZ said:


> Generic drabble. Overused and copy pasted samples from other songs/tracks. Very loud and generic music. Check out Rchetype and Wolfgun, way better. Maybe even Cosmic Gate.
> 
> I am surprised he got some copyright handed to him so late in his music career. It's so obvious, I mean come on. He had it coming.


bless you sir

trash in, trash out


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 26, 2013)

VengeanceZ said:


> Generic drabble. Overused and copy pasted samples from other songs/tracks. Very loud and generic music. Check out Rchetype and Wolfgun, way better. Maybe even Cosmic Gate.
> 
> I am surprised he got some copyright handed to him so late in his music career. It's so obvious, I mean come on. He had it coming.



Aw bless someone thinks their opinion is fact.

But seriously its cool you have your opinion but I have yet to hear anything alike to what Renard does, so thats generic out of the way. Loud, he tends to keep his tracks under a certain level of decibels and removes frequencies which can cause Tinnitus. And yeah he has a past of using samples in much of his music but it is increasingly less so and in more creative ways. Its not about what is used its about how its used.

As for your suggestions, I have actually listened to Rchetype and I do really like him, very chill. In fact I learned of him through Renard. Its not like he takes takes and takes from the furry fandom, he actually promotes other good artists from it.

And yes he had it coming maybe, he expected it eventually what gets to him is not that it happened but the conditions behind it. It is a sample he used for two seconds which wasnt even a major part of the song and he bought from a sample pack, where the original song was written by a man who died just the year before, and being sued by a multi-million dollar company which only just got the rights and abusing them for their own profits. For him, its that abuse of a dead mans music to serve the rich that angers him.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait Renard is female? Asexual? Did he change his gender? He wears heels on his stretch panic tumblr? What the fuck is going on. I don't even-


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 26, 2013)

VengeanceZ said:


> Wait Renard is female? Asexual? Did he change his gender? He wears heels on his stretch panic tumblr? What the fuck is going on. I don't even-



He doesnt really like gendered terms, Biologically he is of the male sex but he doesnt identify as either fully as a gender. Right now Ren actually prefers to be refered to as they, but I cant help but refer to him as he ._.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 27, 2013)

If he's a he then he's a he. f he doesn't like it, it's his problem and he has a weird mind. He will always stay a he as a male, you can't change that unless you decide to change your gender, I don't think he wants that. Still whatever floats his boat.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 27, 2013)

VengeanceZ said:


> Generic


I don't think that word means what you think it means.



VengeanceZ said:


> I am surprised he got some copyright handed to him so late in his music career. It's so obvious, I mean come on. He had it coming.


He's being handed the copyright for using a sample from a sample pack that he bought, so he really shouldn't be in this situation because of that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> 
> He's being handed the copyright for using a sample from a sample pack that he bought, so he really shouldn't be in this situation because of that.


He shoulda read the copyrights yo.  Those sample packs are usually for personal use unless stated.  I know it's bs, most of my vinyl has those copyright terms saying no public use of the record blah blah but I used em all the time when I mixed at raves and parties all those years ago.  Fuck, I'd still be doing it but the rave scene went to shit over 10 years ago.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 27, 2013)

VengeanceZ said:


> If he's a he then he's a he. f he doesn't like it, it's his problem and he has a weird mind. He will always stay a he as a male, you can't change that unless you decide to change your gender, I don't think he wants that. Still whatever floats his boat.


I would read up on modern gender theory my friend. Or watch this video for a summary though people here dont seem to like Hank Green.



d.batty said:


> He shoulda read the copyrights yo.  Those sample packs are usually for personal use unless stated.  I know it's bs, most of my vinyl has those copyright terms saying no public use of the record blah blah but I used em all the time when I mixed at raves and parties all those years ago.  Fuck, I'd still be doing it but the rave scene went to shit over 10 years ago.



He claims to know copyright law by the back of his hand. His work is under protection by fair use laws. But yeah he does also recognise that at the same time the accusations are also lawfully justified.

Fuck 'em and their law eh?



Oh yeah and update on the lawsuit: Its not being taken to court, royalties will be paid (all $4 for what he got for the song itself included, maybe some extra from the album sales), and they now own the song (too bad most of the song is made up of other samples which they dont own themselves heheheheheheh)

Another edit: Apparently the people who targeted him for copyright are actually targeting everyone who used the sample. So yeah they are just being unprejudiced assholes :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> He doesnt really like gendered terms, Biologically he is of the male sex but he doesnt identify as either fully as a gender. Right now Ren actually prefers to be refered to as they, but I cant help but refer to him as he ._.



Now are you talking about Dave himself or just his character?


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 27, 2013)

Dave himself.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2013)

Moral of the story, make sure your copyrights are in check people! Check every single sample and anything else that was used to create your music.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Moral of the story, make sure your copyrights are in check people! Check every single sample and anything else that was used to create your music.



Actually in this situation the sample was probably legal up until recently. The copyright nazis are actually attacking anyone who has used the sample, so it is likely they are doing their rounds with a newly aquired asset.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Actually in this situation the sample was probably legal up until recently. The copyright nazis are actually attacking anyone who has used the sample, so it is likely they are doing their rounds with a newly aquired asset.


Eh, this is why all of my stuff is original. I just use single note samples from official packs (I obviously don't have a personal orchestra to carry around).


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 27, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> its that abuse of a dead mans music to serve the rich that angers him.


God Bless America


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> God Bless America



Actually is an Englished based company FUCK YOU ENGLAND.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 1, 2013)

More news (I seriously need a life) His entire discography under the vulpvibe label is now completely free. Heres the links to the downloads

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/aw5h7ynp4apm1/


----------

